# White or Red Mineral Blocks?



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

This is a question that's been nagging at me for some time now. My horse gets a free choice white salt block 24/7. We also have about 20 head of cattle, who are given the red trace mineral blocks as often as one can be kept in front of them without them licking it into oblivion, but the trace block is still something like 98% salt. I have been told be people with decades more experience than me that offering a red trace block to horses will create kidney stones or something similar. I've heard tales from one person who actually experienced this problem, vet diagnosed stones and blamed the trace block. So, I'm a bit gun-shy about offering a trace block. I have my suspicions that the horse with the stones was also on a feed that contained trace minerals or was otherwise being over-dosed on the traces when he still licked the block for the salt. So, my question is... is it really a concern to limit a horse's access to a trace mineral block and only offer pure salt? Has anyone else heard of complications with horses that can be attributed to offering trace mineral blocks?


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

The latest craze at my barn is the Himalayan salt block. I have yet to go out and buy one but I give mine a mineral block. I've never had or seen a horse have problems due to them. 

I guess people just always want something to blame a problem on..


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't know but a while ago Caleb found a mineral block in a bucket and ate literally _ate_ (crunch-crunch-chew-swallow) half of it. He was pretty much choking on it, when I offered him water he drank the whole bucket. Needless to say, he's not allowed near salt blocks anymore.

My B.O. uses huge blue blocks on the ground.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

masatisan said:


> I don't know but a while ago Caleb found a mineral block in a bucket and ate literally _ate_ (crunch-crunch-chew-swallow) half of it. He was pretty much choking on it, when I offered him water he drank the whole bucket. Needless to say, he's not allowed near salt blocks anymore.
> 
> My B.O. uses huge blue blocks on the ground.


Probably because he wasn't use to it, and was missing something from his diet. My horses have always had one and at first they were like that but gradually they licked less and less.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

White Foot said:


> Probably because he wasn't use to it, and was missing something from his diet. My horses have always had one and at first they were like that but gradually they licked less and less.


No, I don't think that's quite it. Caleb eats _anything_ that's in a bucket, or tries to at least. I parked him beside a bucket full nasty ice with hay in it and he ate that too. He's also tried to eat milk cartons, cigarettes, bailing twine, rocks...anything that has even a slight appeal is food.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

My horse wont touch his block. It's been in his stall a month and I swear...not a single lick.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

CecilliaB said:


> My horse wont touch his block. It's been in his stall a month and I swear...not a single lick.


I'm a firm believer in the "Provide it and they will come" side of free choice minerals. If he knows what it is (and most will figure it out pretty fast) and doesn't need the minerals he won't lick. Seriously, though, I know people who would take the salt shaker off of their kitchen table and start lacing the next feeding with salt out of fear that the horse will dehydrate if he doesn't drink 20 gallons on 24 hours. Shoot, I know if something salty tastes good to me, so does my horse! Why force it on them when they have the option? :wink:

Thanks all for your responses! Keep 'em coming! :lol:


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

We bought my hrose a red mineral block because she refuses to eat her grain if we put the owdered mineral in it, so we thoguht we'd let her have a choice, they know when they need minerals and stuff.
i havent found any problems with red mineral block or even heard of anything wrong with them.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Ours get free choice red mineral lick, have since I was a baby, never had a single problem with it.

A horse will only lick what he needs off of it,but if he was snarfing it down, yes he should be limited with it, but it should not be taken away. One of our horses did that and so we took an old tire rim(I know ghetto right??lol) and placed a block on that and took a square of fencing mesh and put that over the block and wired it to the rim, that way he couldn't bite it and only lick it down so much, we also moved it right next to the trough so he could drink as much as he needed. At first he licked and drank a crap ton, but after about half a day and lots of pee he slowed down and only licked it every few days from then on...


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

When I first gave my horse her salt block, she spent several hours just licking away at it. It was actually super adorable and very "awwwwwwww".

After that day, I never saw her touch it again.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

Have you tried the salt licks yourself? We happen to have white, blue and red available here.  The blue ones are VERY salty, the red ones are not...(have never tried the white ones)...and this is usually the reason why some horses prefer one over the other...taste. 

I've known horses not to touch blue ones they've had in their stalls forever and when given a red one, go right at it.

I've not heard anything about kidney stones or the like from any of the healthcare professionals in my area, nor have I ever heard any anecdotal stories from horse people.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Scoutrider said:


> I'm a firm believer in the "Provide it and they will come" side of free choice minerals. If he knows what it is (and most will figure it out pretty fast) and doesn't need the minerals he won't lick. Seriously, though, I know people who would take the salt shaker off of their kitchen table and start lacing the next feeding with salt out of fear that the horse will dehydrate if he doesn't drink 20 gallons on 24 hours. Shoot, I know if something salty tastes good to me, so does my horse! Why force it on them when they have the option? :wink: :


I totally agree. I'd never force anything on him, I am just surprised. When we were in CA he went threw a block almost every 6 months. But here he's just not shown any interest. But his feed has 100% changed here so maybe he's getting everything that way.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

I use a red salt block, I think its called a mineral block. The horses love it, and ive never heard of it hurting horses


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

The red blocks have the trace minerals that horses need added to them. As far as I know, the white is just salt. 

All my horses have red blocks available to them.

We used the white for cattle only. In Colorado was used to have to pack big white blocks on horseback to take to the herds grazing in the backcountry. We never fed the red blocks to the cattle.

This is just my experience.


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Starlite and Dream have red mineral blocks in their stalls all the time. Never had a problem with them, unless you count Dream hitting her eye on the block holder LOL


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

masatisan said:


> I don't know but a while ago Caleb found a mineral block in a bucket and ate literally _ate_ (crunch-crunch-chew-swallow) half of it. He was pretty much choking on it, when I offered him water he drank the whole bucket. Needless to say, he's not allowed near salt blocks anymore.
> 
> My B.O. uses huge blue blocks on the ground.


Dixie does this too. I was told she is lacking something and should be allowed free choice of the salt and minerals to get what she needs.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Mercedes said:


> Have you tried the salt licks yourself? We happen to have white, blue and red available here. The blue ones are VERY salty, the red ones are not...(have never tried the white ones)...and this is usually the reason why some horses prefer one over the other...taste.
> 
> I've known horses not to touch blue ones they've had in their stalls forever and when given a red one, go right at it.
> 
> I've not heard anything about kidney stones or the like from any of the healthcare professionals in my area, nor have I ever heard any anecdotal stories from horse people.


I've never even *seen* blue blocks! Maybe its a regional thing. I have tasted them, though, red and white. :lol: The red tastes a little more coppery to me, like the way a penny smells, if that makes sense... The white is about as much salt flavor as I can take without gagging and coughing.



Allison Finch said:


> The red blocks have the trace minerals that horses need added to them. As far as I know, the white is just salt.
> 
> All my horses have red blocks available to them.
> 
> ...


^We totally reverse it! The cows get the big blocks in red, and Scout gets a small wall-mount white block. The whole argument that I was given was that the extras in the trace mineral block were giving a horse what was described to me as kidney stones. I never quite believed that that could be all that was going on with that particular horse, but I'm really a better safe than sorry kind of person, so I've stuck with the "safe" white blocks ever since. :?

I'm really glad to hear that if the horror stories I've heard were an issue with the trace blocks at all that it was an isolated incident. I'll probably switch back to a red block next time Scout runs out and see if he'll use it. He doesn't get any other mineral supplement, so I like the idea of having the trace block available to him if he wants it.

Thanks so much for the replies!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I've never heard of issues with the red block personally  My horse always has one in her stall and loves it -- I get her a peppermint flavored one! (her addiction!)


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

hmm peppermint flavored salt... never heard of that one.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

My horse has a red one outside and a small white one inside her stall in a bucket. She's never touched the white one (leftover from previous occupant who never touched it either).

I don't think she had a clue what the red block was when we gave it to her, kept eyeing it like it might attack. She was going nuts licking my hands since there was residue from carrying it so I put my hands down on the block and she figured out the block tasted like the stuff on my hands. She's done a pretty good job on it since then, seems to really like it.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Honeysuga said:


> hmm peppermint flavored salt... never heard of that one.


oh yeah she LOVES it! they also have carrot and apple but she won't touch either of those!


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> oh yeah she LOVES it! they also have carrot and apple but she won't touch either of those!


My horses love the apple!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

LOL, I guess I just don't see fruit and sweet flavored salt as very appetizing. But than again horses like grass and hay too, neither of which I find appetizing also... Maybe I will get a carrot flavored one for Tom and see how he takes to it.


----------



## skittle1120 (Oct 24, 2009)

I don't buy the flavored blocks for my girls because they inhale anything with even a trace of molasses in it... They've got a mineral block so they've got what they need, but aren't eating it likes it candy...


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Honeysuga said:


> LOL, I guess I just don't see fruit and sweet flavored salt as very appetizing. But than again horses like grass and hay too, neither of which I find appetizing also... Maybe I will get a carrot flavored one for Tom and see how he takes to it.


Hey, think kettle corn ;-)


----------



## AlmostThere (Oct 31, 2009)

Scoutrider said:


> The whole argument that I was given was that the extras in the trace mineral block were giving a horse what was described to me as kidney stones. I never quite believed that that could be all that was going on with that particular horse, but I'm really a better safe than sorry kind of person, so I've stuck with the "safe" white blocks ever since. :?
> 
> I'm really glad to hear that if the horror stories I've heard were an issue with the trace blocks at all that it was an isolated incident. I'll probably switch back to a red block next time Scout runs out and see if he'll use it. He doesn't get any other mineral supplement, so I like the idea of having the trace block available to him if he wants it.
> 
> Thanks so much for the replies!


Maybe the worry with the mineral blocks is that the horse will take in too many minerals because they are craving the salt and the mineral block is their only easy source of salt. I'd probably put out both a mineral block and a plain white salt block, that way your horse can choose between salt and minerals. If he needs the minerals he'll probably spend more time on the mineral block. If his body is not craving minerals and only needs the salt, he'll probably spend more time on the plain white salt block.

Thanks for starting this topic - I think I'm going to go the two block route now with my new horse (once I get him) and see which block gets the most attention.


----------



## snazzydandy (Jan 7, 2010)

My horses have a trace mineral and a plain white salt block .. The mineral block usually disappears first, but they use both.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't like either. I used to use red blocks, but I found them to be too grainy and my horse would gnaw on them instead of lick. I use Himalayan Salt Blocks. 

From Smarpak: "A 550 million year old source of minerals and trace elements for your horse or pony. Mined from the vast and ancient Himalayan mountains, transported down steep passes on the backs of Yaks, and providing the mountain people with one of their main sources of income, these salt licks must be the purest form of salt available. The distinctive rose pink colour comes from the salts’ high mineral content, such as iron, potassium and magnesium, which are all vital for maintaining health. Mass produced salt licks are produced using salt with minerals added in the manufacturing process. Himalayan rock salt licks are literally 'rock hard’, this means that horses and ponies are unable to bite chunks off the block, a problem that can occur with the softer ’pressed’ salt licks. These licks are also much more weather resistant, which means they can be safely left outside in the field for horse to 'self dose’. Our experience has shown that horses do prefer these to other salt licks. " 

My horse LOVES these and since it is solid, he doesn't rush through them like a standard block.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for that post Roro, I always wondered what the difference was with the Himalayan versus the other blocks.


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

mine always has a red mineral block in his stall available, and in the summer its outside in a tub. he loves it and ive never had a problem with it


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Be careful with red blocks, sheep cant have them because of copper sensativity.

I give my horses white and red in a bucket near the water.
If a horse eats them put them on a wall in a holder so they can only be licked!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

My horses love the red ones! I get apple flavor. My horse Abby actually chewed the wood between her stall and Duckies stall to lick his blck!

They licked their blocks gone at the moment and I like to think they are getting a little break from them as Im not really able to get to the country co-op to get more.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> I get her a peppermint flavored one! (her addiction!)


My mare is like the peppermint queen. lol Definitely going to get her this. :wink:


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

I set out both red and white.. they pick and choose which one they want at any given time


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I've heard that something in the red cattle licks is bad for horses - Maybe urea? And also that they shouldn't be allowed to get wet - I.e. rained on. We give our cattle liquid minerals in bathtubs, but the sheep get red licks - But I would never let my horses touch the minerals for toehr livestock, just because of the things i've heard.

I only buy blocks made for horses - Here we don't really have the white/red/blue divisions - We have plain salt/iodised salt, or mineral blocks that vary in their make-up, so if you have pasture deficient in Selenium (We do) we buy a block that has selenium in it, etc. We supply a reddish coloured block for ours, but i'm thinking of getting some himalayan salt as well.


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

you're very right wildspot. Ruminant salt blocks must NEVER be given to horses. At the (very late) moment, I cannot for the life of me think of what the toxic compound is, but I will look it up in my toxicology notes tomorrow. I want to say copper or sulfur but cannot be sure just now. All I know is that blocks meant for cattle sheep and goats can kill horses.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Horses should be fine on mineral blocks, as long as it contains NO Urea or ammonium salts, which are often added to cattle blocks. Because of the difference in digestive systems it can be harmful to horses


----------



## Brianna6432 (Jan 25, 2010)

The white - pure salt, correct? Almost, yeah. Anyway, the white is more healthy more the horse then the red - that's what I've heard from a few different vets.


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

Wildspot and ninja are right- urea is the thing to watch out for.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Brianna6432 said:


> The white - pure salt, correct? Almost, yeah. Anyway, the white is more healthy more the horse then the red - that's what I've heard from a few different vets.


Mineral blocks for HORSES(not livestock) tend to have more minerals that are healthy for them. Actually, as we speak, we have a huge one in our pasture half-licked right now!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Are you guys sure you're feeding red or brown? Brown is the one that actually contains extra trace minerals for the horse, red blocks just contain iodine and you have to be careful it's not a high-iodine block for other species.

White blocks contain just salt. Red blocks contain salt and iodine. Brown blocks contain salt and minerals. Blue blocks contain cobalt, iodine and salt.

So if you only have one block, it should definately be brown. We have brown, red and blue for our horses so they can pick and choose what they're feeling like. If you're only feeding a white block, you should definately be supplementing with additional trace minerals.


----------



## Bluelover (Aug 30, 2009)

I use a brown block and my horses and goats love it!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Are you guys sure you're feeding red or brown? Brown is the one that actually contains extra trace minerals for the horse, red blocks just contain iodine and you have to be careful it's not a high-iodine block for other species.
> 
> White blocks contain just salt. Red blocks contain salt and iodine. Brown blocks contain salt and minerals. Blue blocks contain cobalt, iodine and salt.
> 
> So if you only have one block, it should definately be brown. We have brown, red and blue for our horses so they can pick and choose what they're feeling like. If you're only feeding a white block, you should definately be supplementing with additional trace minerals.


I don't know, what would you consider this one? It looks red to me, but maybe the true red ones look REALLY red? (or maybe they differ depending on where they're from)? :shock:


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Oh, that one has a label that identifies it as a mineral block  The colors on the massive blocks are moreso only to serve as the labels often fall off the blocks.

Nowadays, you can find those little blocks in almost any color and they still have minerals added. When in doubt, check the label. Even the 20kg blocks DO come with labels (I just went and checked mine), but they have a tendency of falling off so the colors make it easy to identify.

The block you showed is perfect - if a horse has NO other salt/mineral supplement source, a brown trace mineral salt block is what you want as it incorporates both salt and minerals. The brown blocks also contain both iodine and cobalt, so the blue and red blocks are almost unecessary for horses. The red ones can actually be dangerous if they're intended for another animal, as to much iodine is not good for horses.

For the big heavy square pasture blocks, only the brown ones contain trace minerals for the horse.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Good deal  She has that one in her stall, plus a Himalayan salt block. So far, the one above is the only one she touches, but I just put the Himalayan block in there so maybe she just hasn't noticed it yet!


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

hmmm....interesting thread...im thinking about getting some of the Himalayan ones for my horses now....we put a brown/red (whatever you call it its a mineral block) out a while back and for the first day all 3 horses and the donkey fought over it lol now it hasnt been licked in months....


----------



## jiblethead (Dec 14, 2009)

My horses get a softer (but still hard) molasses block just for horses. They absolutely love it! I thnk it has protein in it too...It smells and tastes great too. Best one I have ever tried.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

lol.... TRIED? Eh, well, I won't say I haven't tried hay and alflafa pellets and sweet feed and horse treats too, lol. Curiosity!


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

qtrhrsecrazy said:


> I set out both red and white.. they pick and choose which one they want at any given time


I guess I need to clarify since all of these different colors have been brought up lol... the 'red' I posted I guess is really brown.. anyway I'm referring to a trace mineral block whatever color it is


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm trying to delete.. Mods? help? lol


----------

